# Stocking a 75G with severum + others, suggestions needed



## gryffin (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a new 75G tank in which I plan to house 1 gold severum and 5 boesemani rainbows. I am trying to figure out what other stock to add. I've thought about more severum(s) and or angelfish, but I am worried about aggression. I like personable, medium to large wet-pet type fish, but am also intrigued by Bolivians. Here are my possible ideas.

Idea 1: severums and angelfish
severum (how many?)
angelfish (how many?)
5 boesemani rainbowfish
2 ancistrus pulcallpa
anything else for top or bottom of tank?

Idea 2: severums only
severum (how many?)
5 boesemani rainbowfish
2 ancistrus pulcallpa
anything else for top or bottom of tank?

Idea 3: mixed Cichlids
1 severum
1 angelfish
other cichlids - what types/how many of each?
5 boesemani rainbowfish
2 ancistrus pulcallpa


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Idea #2 ... for the bottom, I'd add one or at most a pair of midsized cichlids (sevs tend to stay more midwater) like blue acaras, port cichlids, or bellycrawler pike cichlids. Or you could do a group of bolivian rams instead. Either way, I'd get more boesemani rainbows though!! Eight at the very least, more would be better.


----------



## gryffin (Feb 11, 2008)

dwarfpike: Would you recommend keeping just the 1 sev with Idea #2?

My fish store just got in a group of juvie blue acaras, so that is definitely a possibility and I do like the look of them quite a bit.

More boesemani makes a lot of sense also- when I got only the 5, I was planning on a 55G, but I'm going with a 75G instead. Right now, the boesemani and the sev are in a 46G waiting for me to pick up the 75G.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, I'd just go the one sev. If they pair, they'll make life miserable in such a small tank. If they don't, you'll have to remove one of them anyway. :thumb:


----------



## gryffin (Feb 11, 2008)

Would I have a similar issue with 2 blue acara?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

They are smaller, and keep smaller territory. Plus keeping to the bottom would give the rainbows and sev plenty of room. But if you are really worried, you can just do one.


----------



## gryffin (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions.

One question- would keyholes work instead of the blue acara or rams, perhaps a trio (there happen to be 3 at my local fish store that have been there a few weeks)? Or, are the Boesemani too active for them?


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i would do the sev, no angel, trio of keyholes if they get along, rainbows for upper levels.

i think that would actally be really nice if the severum and keyholes had enough room and the trio all got along.


----------



## gryffin (Feb 11, 2008)

When I went to the fish store last night, they talked me out of the keyholes and I brought home a blue acara and 3 more rainbowfish. I'm regretting not getting the keyholes though. I do have a 45G bowfront in addition to the 75G (I bought the 46 bowfront because it was a great deal and then realized that it wasn't big enough for the severum long term). I haven't really decided how to stock the 46 yet- I was thinking of upgrading my goldfish from their 28G, but I could make it a cichlid tank instead. Would the keyholes work in the smaller tank with angels? Are there better ideas for the 46G? Should I add anything more to the 75G? Sorry for the endless questions. These are my first "big" tanks.

75G stock so far
1 Severum
1 Blue Acara
8 Boesemani

46G
1 Angelfish

Stock to place:

3 Keyholes (not purchased yet)
2 Ancistrus


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i think your 75 looks great, i would go ahead and try the keyholes with the angel in the 46. that may work. will kind of depend on the attitude of the angel, but the keyholes will keep quiet on the bottom most likely


----------

